# Web-Anwendung absichern



## oetzi (8. Okt 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

so langsam muss ich mich wohl oder übel mal genauer mit dem Thema "Absichern von Web-Anwendungen" beschäftigen.

Ich wäre dankbar, wenn mir mal jemand kurz und knackig ein paar Buzz-Words um die Ohren hauen könnte 
Allerdings möchte ich mich wirklich erstmal auf die wichtigen Dinge beschränken. (Man muss ja nicht direkt von 0 auf "100%" sicher gehen)
Mit "wichtig" meine ich halt Dinge, die einfach ausgenutzt werden können und dabei großen Schaden anrichten.
Bspl: SQL Injection

Eine Art Ranking (Liste) wäre schick, also "womit sollte man sich als erstes beschäftigen" bis "welches ist nur bei hochsicherheits Anwendungen relevant".

Schönen Gruß
oetzi

PS: Sollte jemand zu den "Buzz-Words" direkt den ein oder anderen Link haben, bin ich auch nicht böse


----------



## maki (8. Okt 2009)

> Bspl: SQL Injection


Da fällt mir spontan [c]PreparedStatement[/c] ein.

Ansonsten suche mal nach JAAS und Spring Security, das hier ist auch passend: Top 10 Web Security Vulnerabilities Number 2: Injection Flaws | Javalobby


----------



## byte (8. Okt 2009)

- SQL-Injection
- Session-Hijacking
- Cookie-Hijacking
- Phishing
- Spaming
- Denial of Service


----------



## Unregistriert (8. Okt 2009)

https und puttygen
honeypot als fallmuster

Siehe auch:
Kategorie:IT-Sicherheit ? Wikipedia


----------



## oetzi (9. Okt 2009)

super, dank euch schonmal, 
dann werde ich mal google anschmeißen.

Gruß
oetzi


----------

